# Proposed layout Plan



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

So, I've been playing with AnyRail and trying to put together a plan for my basement layout. The space I'm filling is 4' x 10'. I'm building this in O27. I have most of the track and turnouts already.

I'm looking for some feedback. This is my first big layout, and any suggestions are appreciated. The gap in the siding rail is from the 50 piece limitation in the AnyRail demo. Just imagine the track through there is all connected. 

The back section is raised. That's going to be against the wall, and I like the affect of a raised rail there to show off the train a bit more. I might do a bit of a mountain . . . or I might just do it with trestles. Again, not quite sure yet.

Please, let me know what you think! 

http://www.whiplashaudio.com/images/Layout 1.jpg


----------



## justinjhnsn3 (Dec 4, 2010)

erkenbrand said:


> So, I've been playing with AnyRail and trying to put together a plan for my basement layout. The space I'm filling is 4' x 10'. I'm building this in O27. I have most of the track and turnouts already.
> 
> I'm looking for some feedback. This is my first big layout, and any suggestions are appreciated. The gap in the siding rail is from the 50 piece limitation in the AnyRail demo. Just imagine the track through there is all connected.
> 
> ...


My question is about the 4' by 10' 

I looked it up and what i found is that O27 is 27" radius. That would mean you woud need atleast a 4' 6" just for the curve. based on you have a switch and a few straight peices you would need atleast 8 ft wide to do this plan.

I might be wrong but based on i have read 4' wide is a little small. Plus in Ho your plan would be atleast 5.5 feet wide.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

Hmm, time to check on that. I've been assuming that AnyRail's track library had the proper radius built in. I'll go down and put the track together and measure it. Nothing beats seeing it actually put together! 

Thanks! I'll let you know what I find.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

Ok, I've roughed it together and it does fit a 4'x12' table. Check it out here:

http://www.whiplashaudio.com/trains/IMG_3988.JPG


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Guys,

Just to clarify/correct a comment above, O27 track is 27" DIAMETER (not radius), as measured to the outside rail of a track circle. (It's confusing ... HO track is referenced in radius, but O track is referenced in diameter.)

Erk -- couple of things for you to consider. If you go with the 4' layout with the back edge up against a wall, are you sure that you'll be able to reach and service a train (derailments, stuck cars, etc.) that are running on that back (far) stretch? Make sure that you're comfortable with this.

And, in regards to the inclined (trestled) section ... give some thought to your target "grade", i.e., rise height divided by run length. You might want to temporarily set up a simple loop with your desired rise and run a loco and some number of cars up and over it, to make sure that you're happy with the pulling power, that no wheels are slipping, etc.

Have fun, and good luck,

TJ


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

Yup, I did think about being able to reach the back of the track. You can't see it in that photo, but there's actually about 2' of clearance between the back of the table and the wall. I'm able to squeeze in there pretty well.

Yeah, I'm still debating the trestle. I really like how well it displays the train as it goes by, but the grade there is just a bit much. I'm going to be doing a lot more tinkering. I have more length in the table so I can run the track length out further to reduce the grade.

I did have the whole thing setup as a loop for a while, and the engine pulls pretty well. Tonight, I'm going to do some more fine tuning to see how much I can reduce the grade. Once I have the engine pulling and running well I'll start getting the wiring run. 

I have another thread posted to discuss this as well, and I'll keep the updates going there. That thread also has more pics. 

If you'd like to check it out, that thread is: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5485


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice ... access clearance all around the table :thumbsup:

Thanks for the update. Keep us posted on your progress,

TJ


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

That access is important. At first, I had it up against the wall and was standing on the chair to reach. I did that for about 5 minutes. Now, I have space.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm working on a plan for mine, and I'm going to have most likely either 14x8 or 16x8, so I'll have to have some access holes. I will have access to three sides, but I have to figure out how to have access to the rest. 

My plan is to have some sections that drop down with scenery on them after unplugging a connector. Lifting up seems to be problematic, how would I reach it?


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

I did see a layout on a YouTube video that folded up against a garage wall. He had an electric winch that would draw it up, but that layout wasn't 8' deep. 

I've considered making cutaway plugs. Maybe build a section of a town that fits into place and plugs your access hole. That would give you access when you needed it, but be hidden when you didn't. Rather than lifting those sections out, why not drop them down? Crawl under the table and remove a couple of support bars that hold them in place.

Hmmm . . . I might have to make my table bigger now. I'm sure some of the stuff stored in our basement can move to the attic.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

See my previous post, drop down scenery is exactly what I'm considering. I saw a really huge 20x30 layout at a club with drop down scenery, that looked like the way to go. I'll have a Molex plug with all the connections to the drop-down section so it's easy to disconnect and remove. I suppose if I got creative and made the drop down with sufficient precision, I could also have track go across it.

Mine will be in the basement, and I don't see it moving at all when it's in place. I will consider sections so it can be removed if necessary, but that's not really in my plans.

One thing I'm considering is having many isolated track sections all wired to a large connection panel. That way I can manage things by sections.

I just scored an additional 130 pieces of additional O-gauge track, so I have all the track I need I believe. I have over 40 022 switches on the shelf that I've been rebuilding as they come in, so I should have plenty of them as well. I figure when the layout is complete, I'll sell all the remaining stock, someone will get a good deal since they've all been overhauled and are ready for another 40 years.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow, yup, I think you're ready to go crazy building! My poor little 7 switches (6 Marx and a 022 that was beat to pieces) just doesn't compare. 

I missed your previous post about the drop down scenery. That definitely sounds like the way to go. My challenge is that I need to think about moving the layout in 2 / 3 years. My wife wants to move to Georgia to work on her PhD and be close to her family. After that long I expect my layout to be pretty intricate. That's why I'm building it on tables with 4x4 tops.

I did some more playing with the layout last night, and ended up pulling a lot of it apart. I just didn't like the way it was coming together. I did work out a little better plan in AnyRail, so this weekend should see some major improvements. I think I'm going to need a couple of more switches. My saving grace right now is that I have plenty of power for the trains and the accessories.


----------

